# Thunder launcher 500 ???



## bowjunkie (Mar 23, 2014)

Thinking of making a purchase. Anyone have knowledge of these. Pros or cons. Thanks


----------



## Bill Stoune (Jul 18, 2011)

I have had 2, for 3-4 years. Very dependable units, throw nice marks! Quick and easy set up!


----------



## bjoiner (Feb 25, 2008)

Really like mine. Had one or mine for close to 7 or 8 years. Helps to be a little handy with repairs after about 6 years. They are not terrible to work on, but eventually the ignitor on the torch goes bad and needs to be replaced. Also, the timing may need to be adjusted.


----------



## Okie Quacker (Aug 30, 2013)

Ive got 2-Two shooters and 2-Five shooters. They are great for multiple dogs per setup and ease of use. Only down side is that it is not a bird and hard bumper. We work both Thunders and wingers to promote ease and versatility of offering of both bird and bumpers. Would not trade them for anything.


----------



## Labhunter1931 (Aug 17, 2017)

I have two 200's I love them. I picked them up used. I have had no issues. I bought dogtra electronics and paired they work really well! My dogs love them. Wish i have the 500's but I dont use them everyday so its not too bad going and putting more bumpers on the slides. 

I will be getting some wingers sometime near future just for the aspect of a dead bird.


----------



## jd6400 (Feb 23, 2009)

I had 4 of the 500s,ended up getting 4, 10 shooters to make life easier.Bubba is right on in what he said.I really don't know what I would do without mine.As Far as birds ,just salt the area with a couple dead birds.For teaching ma and pa marks or Hillmans y drill as they call it now,get the rotating table Doug sells.I got the second one ever produced and has been bombproof.Jim


----------



## pheona (Jan 22, 2009)

200 hundreds were the most dependable.


----------



## Dirty Doug (Sep 4, 2017)

I have a 500 and like it lots. Bought the rotating table and now love it dearly!!!! If you buy a launcher buy the table as well.


----------



## selenarichard (Aug 3, 2019)

bowjunkie said:


> Thinking of making a purchase. Anyone have knowledge of these. Pros or cons. Thanks


You can try another alternative


----------



## TrupointKennel (May 15, 2009)

I have one of the Etch-Marc throwers, made in Canada. Which Thunder Equipment purchased this company and made changes to the design, my launcher worked perfect then I put it into storage for about 10 years just got a new pup this year pulled out the launcher this year for training. Launcher is not working need to tear into it and take a look, but was impressed with the launcher when it was working.


----------



## lauramcmann1221 (Jun 25, 2019)

Bill Stoune said:


> I have had 2, for 3-4 years. Very dependable units, throw nice marks! Quick and easy set up!


Can you share the information? thanks


----------



## johncina19 (Oct 12, 2019)

let me research


----------

